
Huawei to offload undersea telecoms cable business - jmsflknr
https://www.ft.com/content/cb093112-85d1-11e9-a028-86cea8523dc2
======
rurban
Non paywall: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-usa-
cable/chi...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-usa-cable/chinas-
huawei-to-sell-undersea-cable-business-buyers-exchange-filing-shows-
idUSKCN1T40BS)

